# stihl 012 av parts list & instruction manual



## bluefox (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello,  
I am looking for an instruction/ workshop/parts list/drawings/ book for my (old) stihl 012av.
Can somebody help me with this? Or from a similar saw?
I have a 012 that needs some attention.
thanks!!!!
Franky


----------



## thompson1600 (Feb 13, 2005)

click on the link in my signature, the 012 IPL is on that page.

Tom


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Feb 13, 2005)

Tom, you're awesome. My donation is in the mail.

Jeff


----------



## bluefox (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks a lot Tom,
I have found the parts list but would there be a service manual in there also?
I have found the 09/010/011 but the 012 is not mentioned i think.

regards,
franky


----------



## thompson1600 (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't have the 012 Service Workshop manual yet to put out there. Always looking for folks to get the info to me or links to where I can find it so we can share info.

Tom


----------



## bluefox (Feb 14, 2005)

any idea what type of bar that would fit on the 012? I also haven't found any technical specifications of this machine. Who can help??
thx


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2005)

The ipl shows a .325 sprocket, and another which is likely 3/8 lo pro {picco}.
So you need to know which chain/sprocket you have. But the bar/chain
combos that fit the 025 will work, as the 025 came out with either, mostly
.325.


----------



## bluefox (Feb 15, 2005)

gee thanks for the reply fish!
any idea what sizes these are in metric...???
regards,
:alien:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2005)

Oregon suggest 3/8" (.370) low-profile west of the Atlantic, and .325" east of it. Stihl lists both options in their bar selection guide. If your sprocket is 3/8", it probably has 6 teeth on it - if it is .325 it probably has 7. If the drive sprocket is worn it should be changed anyway - which should give you the choise between installing either pitch.

Anyway, if you are not capable of finding out what you need, I strongly suggest that you take the saw to a Stihl dealer.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you still have either the original chain or bar? 
If so, post any numbers you find on them.

If not, any numbers on the sprocket?
The chain , if Stihl would have the pitch on the side of the cutter, and a 3, 5, of 6
stamped on the drive link, standing for 1.3= .50 ga. 1.5=.58 ga. 1.6=.063

If it says picco on the bar anywhere, then it is the lo pro 3/8 chain


----------



## ddsport (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone have the 012av repair manual?


----------

